# "Non System Disk or disk error" on boot up



## Marval

I will apologize before hand because i do not have an enormous amount of detail to include in my post.

I am running a millenium workstation
Yesterday i was reviewing old "diskettes" to see which ones i could toss. I placed the diskette in the drive, reviewed its contents through My Computer and if they were files i know longer needed i would choose Edit/Select All/Delete to empty the diskette.

At one point i put in a diskette and noticed a lot of application and dos files that i did not need so I highlighted all the files and hit delete. I did not hit enter. Suddenly i had about 3 or 4 active dos windows up on my desktop - i quickly went to task manager and ended all sessions of dos and terminated my session of My Computer. I noticed that one of the dos windows had a message something like "unable to locate path, can not create RAM" Unfortunately i did not write down the error so i am only going by memory.

i finished what i was working on and continued using the computer as well as surfing the web. Once i was done i powered down the station. wHen i went to reboot it i get the error "non system disk or disk error Replace and strike any key". I've tried hitting F4 and F1 during the boot process but nothing happens?

I have no idea what i did to cause this. I dont know why the programs on the diskette executed when all i did was highlight them and choose delete. 
I dont know if all i need is a start up diskette? I dont know if i erased the hard drive or what?

I would very much appreciate any guidance that anyone can offer on how i can troubleshoot this and fix my problem.

This was a PC that was given to my step son so i do not have a boot disk for it.


----------



## dai

have you left a floppy in the drive


----------



## Marval

nope, no floppy in the drive -


----------



## acd0

as in windows ME?
you may have done yourself a favor. upgrade to at least win2k.


----------



## dai

boot from a floppy boot disk to the A promn't and run
scanreg /restore


----------



## blah789

(To OP)
You may very well have.
I know it's late and you may have reformatted and started over by now, but if not, read this post
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html
Testdisk may be able to recover your partition if you accidentally deleted it.

P.S: My original thoughts were also you did hit enter and left the floppy in the drive, but i suppose first guesses aren't always the right ones.


----------

